# Win 7/Vista 32/64 Zapco DC Ref Setup: My Nightmare is your gain



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello everyone, Jesse here. 

As many of you know I have been fighting tooth and nail to not only figure out my Zapco DC Ref 650.6 but get it working properly. After literally getting nearly every error code possible, to include one code NO ONE AT ZAPCO HAS EVER HEARD OF, I have a system that is up and running although it is not 100% complete. 

Okay to get started if your running Win 7 (64) or Vista you will need an additional driver. I have that driver and if you PM me your email address I will send it to you.

If ANYONE gets the error that Zapco has NEVER HEARD of:








Replace your Mini USB to USB cable. After careful testing it was discovered that my input portion of the cable was good but the output (amp to laptop) was broken. Yeah I know. 

Before you get started if you have tried to load your Zapco amp before and have failed you not only need to uninstall the program from your laptop you need to perform the following:
Hook up your amp and turn your power source on.
Click on your windows orb in the bottom left hand corner and open your start menu. 
Right click on "Computer" and select "Properties"
A window will pop up and display the basic info of your computer.
On the upper left side of that pop-up click on "Device Manager"
You will see a long list of things processing through your motherboard. 
You might see "Network Amp" under a USB device. 
Right click on this and Uninstall it. This will wipe it clean from your system.
Turn off power and unplug the amp from the laptop.

NOW WE HAVE A FRESH START

Here are the steps to follow to set up your amp. I will intervene at the place most common issues occur and explain how I over came the issue in RED FONT. 

*Loading software and drivers for Windows Vista and
Windows 7- 64 bit version*
1. Load program onto your computer via link provided by Zapco or by disc.
------If you are using an HP Mini or other NON CD drive possessing computer you will need to use a program like Power ISO to create an .ISO file that your computer will recognize as a CD or just rip the Zapco disc onto a thumb drive and move the file folder over. 
2. Open file
3. Run Setup.exe
a. This portion you simply need to hit Next, Next then Install
4. Once program is loaded DO NOT START THE SOFTWARE. The Drivers need to be loaded before the software is run
5. Open the Zip file that was sent along with the Zapco program named Zapco X64 Driver
------This is where I can send you the file PM ME!!
6. Once the Zip file is opened copy the file inside to your desktop or to a location in your computer that is easy to remember.
a. Where ever you save that file to you must remember for later in the installation and it can not be moved once finished.
Loading the drivers for this process may be different per computer
1. Connect amplifier to PC via the supplied USB cable
2. Power amplifiers on
3. Open start menu
4. Right click on “computer”
5. Left click on “manage”
6. Under Computer management select “Device Manager”
7. Once Device Manager opens you will see “Other Devices”
a. If you expand the selection you will find “Network Amplifier”
8. Right click on network amplifier and select update drivers
9. On the next screen it will ask what you would like to do. Select the option
“Browse my computer for driver software
10. on the next screen you will see a box with a Browse button to the right of it.
Select Browse
a. You need to locate the file you have saved from the Zip folder named
“Zapco x64 Driver”
b. Select that file then hit ok
11. once you hit ok it will bring you back to the previous menu and the Zapco X64
Driver will be in the box
12. Select Next
a. At this point a Windows Security box will appear
b. Select “install driver software anyways”
13. Select finish
14. Once that has installed you will need to go back to Device Manager
15. Once again under “other devices” you will see “USB Serial Port”
16. Right click and select “update drivers”
17. Follow steps 9-13 from above again

*Loading the Software and Drivers for Windows Vista and
Windows 7- 32bit.*
1. Load program onto your computer via link provided by Zapco or by disc.
2. Open file
3. Run Setup.exe
a. This portion you simply need to hit Next, Next then Install
4. Once program is loaded DO NOT START THE SOFTWARE. The Drivers need
to be loaded before the software is run
Loading the drivers for this process may be different per computer
1. Connect amplifier to PC via the supplied USB cable
2. Power amplifiers on
3. In a few seconds the Install Wizard should open. If it does not please see below
on how to proceed. If it does proceed to step 4
4. First it will ask if you would like to connect to the internet to find the driver.
Select no
5. On the next screen it will ask what you would like to do. Select the option
“Browse my computer for driver software
6. on the next screen you will see a box with a Browse button to the right of it.
Select Browse
a. the File you are looking for will be under your Local Disc C and is Named
“ZAPCO USB DRIVER 1”
b. Select that file then hit ok
7. once you hit ok it will bring you back to the previous menu and the ZAPCO USB
DRIVER 1 will be in the box
8. Select Next
a. At this point a Windows Security box will appear
b. Select “install driver software anyways”
9. Select finish
10. Install hardware will open again
11. Repeat steps 4-9
12. at this point it will tell you that your hardware is installed and ready to use.
If the install wizard does not open follow the following steps.
13. Open start menu
14. Right click on “computer”
15. Left click on “manage”
16. Under Computer management select “Device Manager”
17. Once Device Manager opens you will see “Other Devices”
a. If you expand the selection you will find “Network Amplifier”
18. Right click on network amplifier and select update drivers
19. Follow steps 5-9 from above
20. Once that has installed you will need to go back to Device Manager
21. Once again under “other devices you will see “USB Serial Port”
22. Right click and select “update drivers”
23. Follow steps 5-9 from above again

Okay. Now you think you are done and maybe your are three sheets to the wind and have made up new profane words to describe your amp. You try and open your program and you get this:









Yeah. Please keep in mind all of this trouble shooting has been cleaned up from my original mess and polished into this thread for you guys. I lost hair over this amp. Literally. 

DON'T FREAK OUT.

The second window indicates that the amp has a different program version installed (older version) (possible older versions 1.20, 1.21, 1.31,1.32, or 1.33). 

You would need to shut the program down.
Turn off the amp
Click down #5 dip switch
Restart amp
Restart program
This will bring up a new window. After administrator password is entered (Zapco), clicking on the Yes or OK will reprogram the amp to the newer version software on your computer.
After programming completes:
Close the program
Turn off amp
Put #5 dip switch back to up position
Restart the amp and program. 
This will have updated the amp to the version software on your computer – BUT – will also have reset all settings to Factory Default. You will need to go and reprogram all your settings.

The only way to retrieve your current settings in the amp, is to downgrade the current program on your computer to the old version of the program, save the settings to a file from the amp on your computer, reupdate your computer program, update the amp, and then factory reset. Once updated to factory, you can then save the saved settings file on the computer to the amp and you will have all the old settings the amp had. (this must be done before resetting the amp to the newer factory settings)

I am sure there are a few error codes along the way I missed, but not to worry, I took pictures of everything and can whip up an answer pretty quick. 

Once everything is all hooked up and your amp is on you may notice everything sounds like complete asssssssssssss. 

AGAIN DON"T FREAK OUT. PM Me and I will sent you a basic setup to "baseline" your amp. I spent a couple hours on the phone total with reps and Zapco getting this sensitive bastard to like me. Now I have a sexy sounding front stage and I still have to add the rear fill and phantom center. 

Good luck guys and post issues as they arrive, lots of guys on here who know wayyy more than me. I just had my ass handed to me for about three weeks before I finally had music in the car. 

Jesse


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Glad you finally got it figured out


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

tyroneshoes said:


> Glad you finally got it figured out


It was an enigma brother, it really was. Thank you for the phone support, it really helped eliminate a lot of possibilities. 

Feel free to add to my list, 

Jesse


----------



## ehaze (Aug 31, 2010)

thank you for posting this!


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

No problem. That is why they put the little thanks button on the right side of the post boxes. Hope it works out for you and welcome to the forum!


----------



## redbaronace (Sep 27, 2011)

After getting it all figured out, why did you part with it.


----------



## redbaronace (Sep 27, 2011)

Once the software is installed on computer, how difficult is it to tune car?


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

redbaronace said:


> After getting it all figured out, why did you part with it.


Just wanted a different setup. So I traded the DC Ref 650.6, 1100.1 the controller for them for a stack of PC series PPI amps and an H701/C701 setup.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

redbaronace said:


> Once the software is installed on computer, how difficult is it to tune car?


It depends on the person and skill level. If you are really good and know your crossover points, and have a pretty good handle of what fq produce what sounds then it should only take 2-4 hours to get things from baseline to decent DD. As for competition..................well that is all relative. I will spend 6-8 months on my setup dialing it in. :blush:


----------



## ehaze (Aug 31, 2010)

i wasn't a fan of the DC Ref 650.6.
just not enough power.

moved to a dc 1100.1 and 1000.4.
life is better.

the 1100.1 comes to life when pushing a Ultimo 12.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

ehaze said:


> i wasn't a fan of the DC Ref 650.6.
> just not enough power.
> 
> moved to a dc 1100.1 and 1000.4.
> ...


Jebus! What were you trying to push with it! I was running a 3-way component set and rear fill. Plenty of power for that. As for pushing a sub, yeah get a bigger amp.


----------



## ehaze (Aug 31, 2010)

splaudiohz said:


> Jebus! What were you trying to push with it! I was running a 3-way component set and rear fill. Plenty of power for that. As for pushing a sub, yeah get a bigger amp.


not enough power to the sub was the primary issue.

think it's a great amp for the casual listener.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

ehaze said:


> think it's a great amp for the casual listener.


I think it is a great amp for the professional listener but agree that pushing a larger sub is out of the question.


----------



## Aubyn (Oct 14, 2011)

Newbee couldn't help noticing this thread. I've got the 650.6 running my front stage (2 way) and rear fill with the 750.2 bridged to an Ultimo 12. (Was considering the 1100.1 but was advised the 750's higher damping factor was a better choice) I love these amps! Loading the software is a pain indeed but once your up and running tuning is quite easy, from your driver seat. As to the power, no complaints there running hybrid ovations in the front. The fans are a bit loud though and I'm told that Zapco under rates their amps, so I :huh2:was never quite sure how much power I actually get from them....


----------



## Aubyn (Oct 14, 2011)

I've also never been certain on what is the best method to set the input sensitivity and the output on the amp's channels though. Can anyone advise?


----------



## redbaronace (Sep 27, 2011)

Not looking forward to the tuning aspect.


----------



## Boogaloo (Jan 1, 2010)

I can tell you that I too was and have been a bit frustrated by the tuning aspect, but here is what I figured out works pretty damn good with the Zapco software and my set up.

First my (fully active) set up:

DSP-6
Reference 750 (sub)
Reference 350 (mid bass)
Reference 360BK (mids and tweets)

What I do is tune each component system separately. 

Once I have the crossover points, sensitivity, slope etc. all set up where I think I need them to be, I start in on the tweeters ONLY.

In other words, on the DSP software, you have several settings down at the bottom of the page. Over towards the right bottom, there is an output level slider. With the volume on your HU turned up ONLY enough for you to hear the component(s) you are tuning, and a track selected and playing in (repeat mode) select the sub woofer channel(s) check box at the top of the DSP interface and then go back down to the output level slider for the sub and pull it all the way down to MUTE.

Do this for the mid bass, and mids channels as well so the only output is your tweeters.

Start dialing in your settings for the tweeters in a way that sounds good to you. Make sure your tweets are crossed high enough so that you dont overheat and blow them. Start with a high pass setting of 3000khz as an example.

Then adjust your sensitivity and output levels until you have no shrill or harsh peaks coming from your tweets. Once you get that set then you can start increasing the volume on your HU to see how they sound with higher output.

As a side note, I start this process with all EQ set @ zero, both on the HU and the DSP software.

Once you get the tweets dialed in enough so that they are not screaming in anguish at higher volumes, save that setting to the top save point (#1).

Then mute the tweeter channel, and start in on the mids using the same approach.

Dial in the mids starting at low volume from you HU, and finish by turning the volume up to what you think will be the max output you will use during everyday use. Again making sure they are not screaming, or making any harsh noises at the max volume you will use.

Save that setting to #1 again.

Then mute the mid channel and start dialing in the sub the same way.
Make sure there are no harsh hits from the sub and you have isolated the frequencies your woofer is capable of reproducing.

Save that setting to #1 again.

Once you get all of them set up individually, go back (with HU volume LOW), and un-mute the other 2 channels (mid and tweet) so that all 3 channels are playing together and see how they sound in concert with each other.

From there, you can play with output levels and EQ to get the harmonious sounds you want.

Save all future settings to the other save positions so that you can always go back to #1 as a reference without having to start from scratch should you save a bad setting accidentally.

I strongly recommend saving that #1 setting to a file (the bottom most save selection in the menu) because it is my experience that the DSP software will glitch at least once in your lifetime and you will have to re-install the USB driver or the DSP software and start over. As long as you have your #1 set up saved to a file, you can re-load it after re-installing the driver or software and be right back where you started.

I am not a professional, nor do I claim to know everything, but I have been toying with the DSP software and Zapco amps for a while now, and this system works really good for me.

The problem with trying to tune everything (tweets, mids, sub) together, is that each system will mask poor settings of the other, and while they may sound OK in concert with each other, as individual systems, they are making noise and really ruining the whole sound spectrum. 

Also, I was told (or read) that EQ should be used sparingly, and should be used to "pull" down offending frequencies as opposed to boosting non offending frequencies to mask offending frequencies.

That system has worked really well for me and I am really quite happy with the way my system sounds right now.

Here is a journal of my build. I did it all myself and I think it sounds damn good.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/101047-2006-subaru-forester-xt-sti.html

The DSP software is really quite cool and really easy to use once you get your head wrapped around it initially.

Hopefully this helps a little?


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Just wanted to give you a big THANK YOU Jesse! It was a breeze to set this up with your write-up. Got my 1000.4 up and running.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

nar93da said:


> Just wanted to give you a big THANK YOU Jesse! It was a breeze to set this up with your write-up. Got my 1000.4 up and running.


No problem brother. That is what this site is intended for. Great to hear you got it all worked out.


----------



## redbaronace (Sep 27, 2011)

This writeup helped me to get my amp setup. Only problem now is that im changing up my amp.

dang you diyma!!!!


----------



## pereze (Mar 26, 2011)

While this thread is gaining some age, it still saved me MANY hours of frustration. Your post was so thorough I set everything up in about 10 minutes. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

pereze said:


> While this thread is gaining some age, it still saved me MANY hours of frustration. Your post was so thorough I set everything up in about 10 minutes. THANK YOU!!!!


Np brother. That is what forums are for. We are a combination of knowledge.


----------



## slapaddict209 (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow great thread bro I just picked up a dc 650.6 and this saved me a ton of work, time, and headaches easy to set up thanks to this thread TONS OF THANKS


----------



## jmack2000 (Apr 10, 2012)

Do you know where I can download the driver from?


----------



## nitefury360 (May 6, 2012)

willpm


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Email sent


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

to the OP...you can find an older gen laptop for around 50 bucks these days and just use it to run the zapco dsp software for the car


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> to the OP...you can find an older gen laptop for around 50 bucks these days and just use it to run the zapco dsp software for the car


Cool. I do not own Zapco amps any more. But that is good to know for others who wanna dig up an old laptop and give it a go. I just made this thread for the guys who were having a hard time with the Win7/Vista integration.


----------



## lostboyz (Feb 22, 2012)

Can you send me the driver file


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes I can. Check your Inbox.


----------



## quadaychoi (May 27, 2012)

i am using win 7 32 bit and i can not find digital programming network driver, someone help me out


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

I can send you what I have. PM me your email addy.


----------



## SundownZapco (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey Splauidohz can I get those drivers?


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

SundownZapco said:


> Hey Splauidohz can I get those drivers?


Email sent


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Arggghhh!!!! So frustrated!!!


I have the updated driver but I can not get it to work. 

When I get to this step it does not find the driver:

Windows 7 64 bit

b. Select that file then hit ok
11. once you hit ok it will bring you back to the previous menu and the Zapco X64
Driver will be in the box


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Salami said:


> Arggghhh!!!! So frustrated!!!
> 
> 
> I have the updated driver but I can not get it to work.
> ...


PM sent with contact info


----------



## helpicantswim (Aug 3, 2011)

Also looking for the driver; sorry to bring up an old thread!


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Send me a PM with an e-mail address and I can send it to you. 

If you have a Gmail account it will not work.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Salami said:


> Send me a PM with an e-mail address and I can send it to you.
> 
> If you have a Gmail account it will not work.


Why not?


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

splaudiohz said:


> Why not?



Something to do with Gmail not working with .exe files. When you sent me the file it would not come through as an .exe and I could not convert it. 

When I called John at Zapco he told me there would be an issue with Gmail and asked me to set up another email. I set up a Yahoo account and John was able to send it to me no problem.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Salami said:


> Something to do with Gmail not working with .exe files. When you sent me the file it would not come through as an .exe and I could not convert it.
> 
> When I called John at Zapco he told me there would be an issue with Gmail and asked me to set up another email. I set up a Yahoo account and John was able to send it to me no problem.


Gotcha. I got my info from Mike (service tech) at Zapco. File comes through as a .baz file. Gotta change it to a .exe, however it didn't go so well for you. NOt sure why.


----------



## helpicantswim (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello, thanks for the quick reply. My computer is detecting it as a BAZ file? Not exactly sure what that is or how to open it?


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

helpicantswim said:


> Hello, thanks for the quick reply. My computer is detecting it as a BAZ file? Not exactly sure what that is or how to open it?


.baz-----> put your cursor after the 'Z' and hit the backspace key three times. Then type "exe" and hit enter. You will get a message saying you are changing, say "Okay" and it will turn into a executable file. 

Sorry if the instructions didn't come through with the email.


----------



## helpicantswim (Aug 3, 2011)

Under type of file it says BAZ file. Its name is simply Zapco x64 Driver, i tried typing .exe at the end but that didn't work. Sorry if i'm computer illiterate.


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

helpicantswim said:


> Under type of file it says BAZ file. Its name is simply Zapco x64 Driver, i tried typing .exe at the end but that didn't work. Sorry if i'm computer illiterate.


Ahhhhh, gotcha. You need to go into your settings and display the file types. I have been running a MacBook Air so long you will have to google that quick. I remember it being simple. After you change the setting it will shoe you every .exe, .baz, .pdf, .ill, etc...


----------



## helpicantswim (Aug 3, 2011)

Fantastic! thanks for everything!


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

helpicantswim said:


> Fantastic! thanks for everything!


Let us know if you run into any other issues. 

J


----------



## helpicantswim (Aug 3, 2011)

Microsoft error. Any ideas?


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Are you running 32 or 64 bit OS?


----------



## helpicantswim (Aug 3, 2011)

64 bit


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Ah ha! This is where I ran into the same issue. SO I contacted Mike at Zapco. He said the driver isn't needed for the 64 bit OS. 

I can barely see your pic, but it looked familiar. 


IF ANYONE COPIED MY PICS FROM THIS THREAD WHEN I FIRST MADE IT PM ME!!! I WANT TO REPOST THEM AS I LOST THE ORIGINALS.


----------



## helpicantswim (Aug 3, 2011)

I've tried running as an admin and it says it cannot locate the file. I try and run it in comparability mode and it doesn't change a thing.


----------



## helpicantswim (Aug 3, 2011)

But it says the driver was not detected when I first plugged it in?


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

helpicantswim said:


> I've tried running as an admin and it says it cannot locate the file. I try and run it in comparability mode and it doesn't change a thing.


Okay. Let's try this. With the amp plugged in, go to your devise manager and find the Zapco devise. It was called Network Amp, or USB Serial, or something like that. Right click and delete it. 

This will start us fresh. 

Unplug the amp and start the process over. Shouldn't take long.


----------



## helpicantswim (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay. Just did this


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Good, now your computer is a blank slate. Don't plug in the amp until we get that zip file all loaded onto your system. Other way around and it will not 'sync' up.....at all. the amp kind of self installs and your computer "Remembers" it in the devise manager. So when you add the driver then try and search, it kind of already planted its feet, so it isn't really lost or in need of installing as windows already remembered it from the last time you plugged it in and basically "welcomed" it back. This way it is walking into a strangers house and looking for a familiar face, that driver needs to be there first. 


At least that is what I thought of it as.


----------



## ranger600e (Dec 24, 2012)

can you send me the drivers


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

ranger600e said:


> can you send me the drivers


If you send me your email address


----------



## fred2fast (Feb 19, 2013)

hai, i would thankfull if you email me zapco x64 driver also with the software. i face a same headache with this problem. thanks a lot friend.


----------



## fred2fast (Feb 19, 2013)

hai, i would thankfull if you email me zapco x64 driver also with the software. i face a same headache with this problem. my email address [email protected] . thanks a lot friend


----------



## cyberdraven (Oct 28, 2009)

Guys, try to browse the pdf files in this site ------> Index of /zapco

The software im using came from that site. I share your sentiments, its really hard to get things work but with those "tech tip", got it in less than 2 hours. Once your done with the set-up, everything will be easy.

Hope it helps.

Thanks

Paeng


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

PM me for the files that tech support from Zapco sent me.


----------



## ercifun (Feb 25, 2013)

hi splaudiohz. i need zapco x64 driver. i have dc650.6 but idont have driver, thanks for help...


----------



## Jay211 (Jan 26, 2013)

can any one just post a link to the silly windows 64 bit driver?
Like file dump or any free website.

Im sitting in an install bay with three brand new amps and a windows 98 driver.

or MP me a link,

Thanks very much

kind of blows chunks my amps dont even work at all sounds like ass farts.


----------



## monster vision (Oct 29, 2009)

hello all

I'm Now facing on install my 2 zapco (dc - 500.1 and 360.4) have tried for 4 days already, and email to Zapco support yet. however still doesn't have any clue how this can be happen. the instruction about how to install i have followed step by step, and very detailed,I'm sure nothing are lose regarding to the installation. 

the problem : 
after installation for 500.1 asking me to upgrade the firmware, doing it yet. and firmware was upgrde yet.
once it was installed, closed the program, close the amp, and then fire up amp, and open Program,(dip switch when the amp was off, and tried several node, from 1 to 8), program was on Com 3, but when init hardware , Pop up appear,and said, "can't found the network hardware, the program will terminated" .then the DPN Closed 

DC 360.4, even USB wasn't regonize by the laptop. tried to manually add it by browse zapco usb drive, but can't install the driver. 

cabling was 5 pc here, 3 was new, 2 was the old one. I'm pretty sure nor the cabling problem.
OS using windows 7 ultimate 32 Bit

I'm really sick, frustated regarding to this case, in fact i'm very handy on computer stuff. so I confident, i wasn't lose the detail. anybody of you have clue about this case 4 Days with nothing *sigh, shame on me

anybody experience the same problem I face? thanks alot. If you need the screen shoot , i can post or email it to you. thanks alot.


----------



## StUpId8000 (Feb 15, 2009)

could you send the x64 driver my way Please? Thanks.


----------



## nighthawk775 (Jan 19, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## Niko_dunno_nothin (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey can you send me the zapco driver file pretty please i have been thru 40 pages of forums


----------



## arthurpalfy (Mar 10, 2016)

I need your help badly. i need the x64 driver file. i tried calling zapco but i am getting nowhere. if you could please email me at arthurpalfyyahoo com thank you


----------



## Skinny Puppy (Jan 31, 2016)

Sent a pm about the drivers. I'm hoping you still have them. The dc1100.1 I recently bought is being beyond difficult.


----------



## aVhaT (Feb 21, 2020)

can you sent me the driver??? because i lost the driver. big thanks


----------



## ehaze (Aug 31, 2010)

aVhaT said:


> can you sent me the driver??? because i lost the driver. big thanks


did anyone send it to you? i haven't been on this forum in a long time but i still need to update the DC amps sitting in my garage collecting dust.


----------



## Dicka Carlo (Apr 10, 2020)

D


splaudiohz said:


> Hello everyone, Jesse here.
> 
> As many of you know I have been fighting tooth and nail to not only figure out my Zapco DC Ref 650.6 but get it working properly. After literally getting nearly every error code possible, to include one code NO ONE AT ZAPCO HAS EVER HEARD OF, I have a system that is up and running although it is not 100% complete.
> 
> ...



Saya Punya Amp. Zapco DC 650.6 Bagaimana Untuk Cara Sering Amp. Itu ya. Terimakasih.


----------

